# 15% off Amazon Local



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to a couple of 'amazon local' emails I just got, they're currently doing a 15% off anything on the site. Use the code "HOLIDAYS" when you check out. Looks like the maximum discount is $75.

To clarify: best I can tell this is only for Amazon Local offers . . . these are usually services or products that you buy 'now' for a lower price and use the coupon you can then print to get the item or service pre-paid. The discount makes the deal even better. There are truly local deals but also 'national' deals.

https://local.amazon.com/national

Pretty sure this is US only, sorry.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Ann says, it sounds to me from the terms that popped up it's 15% off Amazon local site offers, just to be clear!

https://local.amazon.com/announce/holidays?cid=site_dp_15off_mb_1&ref_=site_dp_15off_mb_1










The Apply Promotion button does take one to the Amazon Local payment page.

Betsy


----------

